# A Precious Lost Maltese Was Just Dropped Off



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My neighbors found this tiny little female wondering around.

They've put up posters, and I will check for Microchip tomorrow.

She has a nice little pink harness on. She smells clean, a bit dirty
from roaming around in full coat.

Her owners must be sick about this. I'm not thinking she lives in the
complex, as no one seems to be looking for her.

The neighbors are, at the moment, changing the signs with my phone number.

Here's a pick. It's a bit blurry, but shows what a love she is. I would say
she's a whopping 4-pounds. I've named her Linda


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's beautiful - I'm not worthy! :ThankYou: 

I hope you find her parents soon, Deb. Cool that your neighbors knew to bring her to you. 

(Or am I wishful thinking about the name? :brownbag: :w00t: )


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Her owners must be worried sick and horrified. :bysmilie: I know I would be. I hope tomorrow that you do find a micro chip and she is back with them. She is a beauty. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg, I know they must be beside themselves, I'm so glad you have her Deb, she'll be safe with you. I hope she is mirochipped, I'll pray that her family finds her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 9 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617703


> She's beautiful - I'm not worthy! :ThankYou:
> 
> I hope you find her parents soon, Deb. Cool that your neighbors knew to bring her to you.
> 
> (Or am I wishful thinking about the name? :brownbag: :w00t: )[/B]



Yep, I named her after you, my friend.

Wow, she's a good girl. I'm absolutely sick for her owners.

I'll drive around tomorrow, looking for posters they may have put up, after
I check for a microchip. I will also put an add on Craigslist tonight, and check
the lost doggie section.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Bless your heart for taking her in Deb. She is a very pretty girl. :wub: I'm sure her owners are worried sick wondering where she is.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I'm sick to my stomach at the thought someone is missing that cutey pie dearly. :bysmilie: She is sooo cute! She couldn't have fallen into better hands though-that is for sure!! I hope her family finds you soon! rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 9 2008, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617711


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 9 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617703





> She's beautiful - I'm not worthy! :ThankYou:
> 
> I hope you find her parents soon, Deb. Cool that your neighbors knew to bring her to you.
> 
> (Or am I wishful thinking about the name? :brownbag: :w00t: )[/B]



Yep, I named her after you, my friend.

Wow, she's a good girl. I'm absolutely sick for her owners.

I'll drive around tomorrow, looking for posters they may have put up, after
I check for a microchip. I will also put an add on Craigslist tonight, and check
the lost doggie section.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Deb =- you are an Maltese ANGEL! And a very smart one at that! Great idea for Craigslist.
They must be heart broken!

Looking forward to hearing a happy ending with this story. Take care!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What a :wub: sweeetie - I'm so glad she's with you, and I love the name!  Hope her family finds her. :bysmilie:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, isn't she just adorable!!

I am so glad that you have her and that she isn't walking the streets. I can just imagine how sick her owners must be. I can't wait to hear about the reunion!!

And I love the name you gave her!! :thmbup:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That's Mia can you send her back to me now? J/K I hope you find her Mommy soon!!!!!! rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Could this be her? I saw this on Craigslist and she was lost in Huntington Beach. Maybe somebody took the puppy, then took it to your area and left it there?

Date: 2008-08-09, 10:17AM PDT


LOST DOG $1000 Reward "Tiffany" White Tea Cup Maltese Approx 4 lbs Lost her on 8/08/08 at 2:30pm in Huntington Beach (huntington street and nashville street) **** TIFFANY IS VERY DEAR TO ME SO PLEASE HELP ME FIND HER AND FWD THIS MESSAGE!!!!! I still have not found her and I'm worried that someone is trying to keep her or sell her.
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE repost this everyday! !!!! 
[attachment=39873icture_2.png]


----------



## smalltownjuliet (Jul 30, 2008)

she's gorgeous!
I hope you can find her family soon. they must be worried sick.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Her owners must be beside themselve. I hope you find them :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I left shortly. Drove around looking for a poster, or someone "looking" for, and calling out a dogs name.

Came back, and was just about to leave for the 24-hour vet, to check for a microchip. I didn't want
to wait for tomorrow. I know if that were one of mine, another night would be a lifetime. I just couldn't
take it.

So I grab my purse, and Linda. When the phone rings. It's Roxanne. She said, "do you have my doggie".
She went on to tell me she was at work, when her son left this morning, and left the slider open. She had
just gotten home, and was running around frantically looking for her, when a neighbor said, "oh is that your
little Maltese? Deb has it". He then told her where the sign was, so she could get my number.

She was thrilled to have this little angel back in her arms. When Linda saw her, her entire body was wiggling
with excitment. Talk about a thousand puppy kisses :wub: 

Then I find out Linda is a male :HistericalSmiley: His name is Latte. He was wearing a beautiful pink harness full of rhinestones.
So no, I didn't check. He has so much hair I didn't bother. I just assumed. 

I spoke with another neighbor. She told me Latte is the love of Roxanne's life. Very well cared for.

So all is good for our wee little Linda Latte. :wub: 

Thanks everyone for your help. Linda Latte sure did feel the love. 

Wow, I sure will sleep a little better tonight. What a sick feeling I had for awhile there.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

YIPPEE!!! :chili: I LOVE HAPPY ENDINGS! :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAH FRICKIN' HOO!!!!!!!!!!! This is great news, Deb!

Now, about naming a male after me - we need to talk, girlfriend...  :rofl: :wine:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 9 2008, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617734


> I left shortly. Drove around looking for a poster, or someone "looking" for, and calling out a dogs name.
> 
> Then I find out Linda is a male :HistericalSmiley: His name is Latte.[/B]



Do we need to have a talk about the birds and bees Deb?


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Yippee for "Linda"  

I'm so happy that he found his Mommy :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm so glad that LBB loves his new home and you have a new little girl-ish-type 
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

(see? persistence is the key! how long have you been trying to dupe someone into taking LBB?? a new one born every minute, as they say....)


just kidding, before anyone gets upset with me. of course i'm THRILLED the little boy is back home  

even if he ALSO replies to "billy".


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad that the swetie pie found his mommy :wub: :wub: good that your neighbor brought Linda Latte to you...you are the best for taking caring of these fluffbutts :thmbup: 

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 10 2008, 07:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617734


> Then I find out Linda is a male :HistericalSmiley: His name is Latte. He was wearing a beautiful pink harness full of rhinestones.
> So no, I didn't check. He has so much hair I didn't bother. I just assumed.[/B]


 :w00t: :smrofl:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so glad Linda/Latte is back with his mom. Bonbon has a Havanese friend named Latte (female). So what's Roxanne
trying to do to this little boy - pink rhinestone harness???  Oh well, all's well that ends well, I guess.... :bysmilie:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Linda sure was smart to find her ....... err, I mean his way to you, huh? Do you have "Maltese Rescue" in flashing lights on your house?  

I just love happy endings!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That is such a nice story, Deb, you really are an angel on earth to these little ones. :wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Yayyyy!!! :chili: :chili: I love happy endings..Deb you are such a sweet person


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just reading your story....a day late...of course  .......

:chili: But I'm so glad it had a happy ending!!!! 



The last time I took Archie out in the kayak, I put Abbey's pink lifejacket on him - it's a good thing he didn't get lost!!!! He would have been mortified!! :w00t: :brownbag:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

What a great story and with a happy ending. I must say tho....you crack me up :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so glad he found you :wub: jo


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's awesome news!!! :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, I'm sooooo happy all is well!!! That's too funny though that "Linda" turned out to be boy!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Aug 9 2008, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617740


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 9 2008, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617734





> I left shortly. Drove around looking for a poster, or someone "looking" for, and calling out a dogs name.
> 
> Then I find out Linda is a male :HistericalSmiley: His name is Latte.[/B]



Do we need to have a talk about the birds and bees Deb?  
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think so Steve. You need to have a talk with her about the birds and bees :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

But whatever, male or female, I don't care, main thing is that his home again.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am so thrilled to read the thread as it has great news!

BTW....Wolfie likes to wear pink and rhinestones too.

People often think he is a girl.....


----------

